# SS Canberra



## Steve James

This is the P&O Passenger liner Canberra while she was berthed alongside in Hong Kong for an overnight visit in 1980 during her world voyage. I was a cadet and then deck officer on her for much of the 1980's.
The painting is oil on canvas and 16" x 20"


----------



## just

Great painting. I am impressed.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL

extremely impressed. Well done.
:biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts

Wow great painting.


----------



## dickhutchings

I won't be able to post any more of my paintings :-( This is unbelievably good!


----------



## TerryCurley

This is incredible! Absolutely love it.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bbbaldie

Let's see what's perfect here: perspective, range of values, choice of colors, technique, choice of subject matter. 

Serious question: What percentage of your income is coming from your art?


----------



## Steve James

Thanks for all the comments. I spent quite a bit of time on this ship so it was a fun painting to do.

bbbaldie... that's an easy one to answer. I've never sold a painting or a print although I've given a few away. But I've really only been painting like this for the last 6 months so I maybe just need to give it time.


----------



## leighann

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:

I bow to your greatness...I thought it was a photo!!!


----------



## bbbaldie

Steve James said:


> bbbaldie... that's an easy one to answer. I've never sold a painting or a print although I've given a few away. But I've really only been painting like this for the last 6 months so I maybe just need to give it time.


If you can produce two or three more like this one (and I have no doubt you can), I suggest you look into marketing your art. There's a lot of help on the web. I've done fairly well by selling the originals while keeping the rights to make reproductions. My plan is to work this hard and develop a decent retirement income for nine years from now. 

Your talent is more marketable than mine, if you're inclined to do that.


----------

